# First button coming soon



## Smitty (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a picture of the precipitate right now. In a few days I should be able to turn it into a button. Having a problem with the stannous chloride I have made though. I tried testing it on the auric chloride and it did not turn any color.

I also see a film of gold on the surface of the liquid after the precipitate showed up. I remember reading about it somewhere but can't find it using the search option.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't clearly see the precipitate at the bottom... Is there any lol ??


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 16, 2008)

Smitty,

How long before using the stannous chloride solution did you make it?

The color change with gold should be very quick and obvious. 

When you made the stannous did you heat the HCl solution until the powdered tin started fizzing and dissolving? 

Did all the tin dissolve in the hot solution?

Steve


----------



## skyline27 (Jan 16, 2008)

The outside of the vessel looks smudged and greasy. If the inside is as dirty your gold will be floating. I learned that the hard way!


----------



## Smitty (Jan 16, 2008)

The picture was taken right after the SMB was poured in so it has not had 24 hours to settle. It's been 24 hours since and it's nice and light brown like you see in the picture.

The Stannous Chloride was made a week ago by heating up the HCl and adding the tin strip of metal I cut from a sheet of Tin bought at the local hobby store. It was fully dissolved when I tested it on the Auric Chloride. When you say tin powder, does that mean I used the wrong tin? The tin did fizz and dissolved as you mentioned. How much tin per HCl should be used for a good Stannous solution? I did not boil the HCl but it was hot enough for the tin to create a large fizz. The Stannous Chloride I made was yellow in color. I have karat testing solutions but none of them are yellow.

The smudges on the outside was probably my finger prints from moving it around with my hands. I will clean the container more thorough next time just to make sure though, thanks for the insight.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 16, 2008)

Smitty said:


> tin strip of metal I cut from a sheet of Tin bought at the local hobby store.... The Stannous Chloride I made was yellow in color



Smitty,

The 'tin' the hobby shop sells is not pure tin, it may be tin plated or an alloy with iron.

The yellow color is due to the iron.

I sell tin powder on my website, 4 grams for $1.

Steve


----------



## Smitty (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is a picture of the bb I made. It's actually smaller than a BB. I still have to remove the glob of borax stuck to the top. It's preventing me from seeing whether the gold has that cave in sign of high purity. Of course this is just a test whether I can handle all of the steps needed and how long it takes to recover and refine gold. I love the weight of it though. Nice and heavy. The bb is also not as shiny as other people have posted around here, i'm still working on that. Thanks to everyone for the tutors. I'm going to attempt the electro cell next. This bb came from AP and HCl-Cl. Yes, you can laugh at the size if you want Noxx.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Why would I laugh ?  
You succeeded in your goal and thats just great !

And it's easy to remove the borax, just submerge your nugget in weak nitric acid (about 15%). The borax will turn white and will be easy to get rid of.

Good job !


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 21, 2008)

Smitty,

Great job. Take your time to get acquainted with the process then move on to larger batches. :wink: 

It kinda looks like a mini UFO to me.... Just kidding! :lol: 


Steve


----------



## Smitty (Jan 21, 2008)

You wouldn't believe how I got that UFO shape. You know in your avatar Steve where you swirl around the nugget inside your melting dish. I tried that and I came up with the disk shape in the picture.


----------

